# 00 Golf airbag problem, code: 01221 & 01222



## KidNothing (Feb 10, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has any ideas to help me out as i'm at my wits end with this. Car is a 00 VW golf, 1.6, automatic. Initially VCDS wouldn't access the airbag unit when I got the car so I got a used one from ebay. It allowed me access to the unit into this one however it's telling me that there are faults in both passenger and driver side airbags. Codes are 01221 & 01222, i'll post a full scan when I get a chance this evening.

01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179): Short to Plus

I have so far tried 2 control modules & a new crash sensor. I checked the wiring from the module to the driver side sensor and it's earth lead and both had a resistance of about 0.3 ohms, are there other wiring checks I should be doing?

The control unit number is 6Q0 909 605 A

Anyone have any ideas? Much appreciated.


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Are the Modules used ? You're probably buying deployed air bag control modules. 
You can't reuse them after a deployment.


----------



## KidNothing (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Both ar used but not deployed. The second one I got from a breaker that I know well and he had the undeployed airbags with it to show me. 

I think it might be a coding issue, in measuring blocks 009 I'm not getting any reading for identification of crash sensors?

Here's the full auto scan

Friday,10,February,2012,15:47:35:01276
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1
Data version: 20111209



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 101270km/62926miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-019-AEH.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 019 BQ
Component: 1.6l 2V/R4 SIMOS AT3120 
Coding: 00033
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 73EE245841AE08C

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 JD
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4652 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 7BFE0C7869FE40C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 P
Component: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 03504
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 3E78C56C3A6C954

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 A
Component: 27 AIRBAG VW51 01 0006 
Coding: 12855
Shop #: WSC 00046 
VCID: 2240111CAED4D14

2 Faults Found:
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx0-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 901 C
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V25 
Coding: 01442
Shop #: WSC 00034 
VCID: 234E1418B1CED8C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2257963 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2257963 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: F0E4AB54B0B8B34

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 1C0-962-258-II.lbl
Part No: 1C0 962 258 J
Component: 04 Zentr.Verriegel. 0002 
Coding: 04097
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2E58F52CEA0C654

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Got scan data from the original airbag module which belongs in the car so we can see what's supposed to be in there? 

-Uwe-


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## KidNothing (Feb 10, 2012)

Uwe said:


> Got scan data from the original airbag module which belongs in the car so we can see what's supposed to be in there?
> 
> -Uwe-


Unfortunately not, I couldn't access the original control unit at all. That's why I changed it out hoping a replacement would solve the problem. 

I definitely think its to do with coding now, I have a Mk4 Bora as well and compared this to the Golf data. 

On the Bora I have
Group 008 0 0
Group 009 01 01

But the Golf reads
Group 008 - -
Group 009 0 0

The original part number is 6Q0 909 605 A, index 04

One of the replacements is the same number and the other is part number 1C0 909 605 A, index 06


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

I'm pretty confident that a module with an 06 index is not a direct replacement for one with an 04 index.

-Uwe-


----------



## KidNothing (Feb 10, 2012)

Uwe said:


> I'm pretty confident that a module with an 06 index is not a direct replacement for one with an 04 index.
> 
> -Uwe-


Thanks for that Uwe. So I can rule that module out altogether so. 

The other unit I have is the same part number and index as the original. The original is a 1.6 Golf automatic and the replacement I have is from a 1.4 most likely manual. Could this be a problem?

Also does anyone know could it be possible to have the original unit repaired? I have read this article (http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vw_issues.html) on Ross tech and assume this I what happened to the original unit. Can they be fixed at all?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

When it comes to to Airbag module , I tell everyone to buy brand new form dealer.Don't mess with old/used one.
I know it is expensive but this unit saving people life,so I don't think is expensive , because you can still pay for it.
When some one lose life you can not pay to get it back not matter how much money you have.


----------



## KidNothing (Feb 10, 2012)

jetta said:


> When it comes to to Airbag module , I tell everyone to buy brand new form dealer.Don't mess with old/used one.
> I know it is expensive but this unit saving people life,so I don't think is expensive , because you can still pay for it.
> When some one lose life you can not pay to get it back not matter how much money you have.


Thanks for your input, i'd never let someone drive a car that I don't think is safe. I realise how important the airbag system is. It's simply a case of trying to understand whether this unit can be reprogrammed to work before I spend €500+ on a new unit. Might as well try the cheaper option first. 

Here is the airbag report from the autoscan of the 1C0 unit:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 A
Component: 27 AIRBAG VW51 01 0006 
Coding: 12855
Shop #: WSC 00046 
VCID: 2240111CAED4D03

2 Faults Found:
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And the 6Q0 (same as original) unit:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 0F AIRBAG VW5 01 0004 
Coding: 12358
Shop #: WSC 00046 
VCID: 356ADA400F5A57B

3 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
28-00 - Short to Plus
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
28-00 - Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I believe the 01299 fault is due to the unit not being earthed correctly so that can be disregarded.

The coding of the 2 units is different (12855 & 12358), would it be possible to recode the unit to recognise the crash sensors? How would I know what code is needed?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> Here is the airbag report from the autoscan of the 1C0 unit:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
> ...


That one is index 27.



> And the 6Q0 (same as original) unit:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
> ...


That one is index 0F.

VW Airbag modules with different indexes are not usually interchangeable. 

-Uwe-


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You can even see the coding is different as well.
You have to be really lucky to find exactly same Airbag unit with same Index code and same coding.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely 

If you do get the same one your should play lotto mega prize.


----------



## KidNothing (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha, it was worth a try anyway though! Thanks for the help guys, looks like it'll be a new unit order so!


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

When you get new unit it needs to be code:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/airbag-coding.html


----------



## Garbryn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Golf air bag problem,codes o1221 & 01222*

Hi all, just found the discussion on the airbag module and side crash sensor problem posted by KidNothing, I'd be interested to know if there were any further developments beyond the last post.

Was the final fix a new module and crash sensors, I have an almost identical fault on my Mk 4 Golf.
Thanks.


----------



## jf50 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi kidNothing. I know this is an old post but thought it was worth a shot. Do you still have the previous airbag module you tried in your car as below. Think this would match mine and would mean a lot to get things sorted. 

Part No: 1C0 909 605 A
Component: 27 AIRBAG VW51 01 0006 
Coding: 12855

Mine too has the 27 colour code and same part number. Maybe u could put it to good use even though it was no good to help you. How much would you need for it if you still have it laying around. 

Many thanks. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

